# CMOS Kameramodul über RS232 auslesen



## vaporizer (27. Juni 2006)

Hallo
Da man ja nix besseres anzufangen weiß mit seiner Zeit,
hab ich mir überlegt einen elektronischen Spion an meine Haustüre zu installieren.

Ich habe mir folgendes CMOS KameraModul zugelegt : Link zum Modul
dieses Modul hat folgende Anschlüsse:
VOUT
GND
VCC
GAMMA
GAIN

Ich möchte nun das Bild der Kamera über RS232 schnittstelle auf meinen PC übertragen.
Auf dem Rechner läuft Linux, die Programmiersprache ist mir relativ "egal"
Wobei ich C bevorzugen würde.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein paar Tipps geben wie ich dies anstelln könnte.
Ich schätze mal GND und VCC ist die Stromversorgung
VOUT der Datenoutput
GAIN würd ich assozieren mit ein/aus schalten
GAMMA vielleicht Taktgeber?
Nun wie müßte ein Programm aussehn um die Daten von VOUT anzeigen zu lassen?
Würde mich echt freuen wenn mir jemand weiter helfen kann.


----------



## cycovery (27. Juni 2006)

Der link geht nicht! Gib mal Link zum Datasheet!


----------



## vaporizer (27. Juni 2006)

hier ist ein pdf mit technischen daten


----------

